# Mr Plodd is in Norway!!



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi guys

Thought I would just drop a thread in to let you know I am currently sailing up the coast of Norway on the Hurtigruten ship MS Polarlys, this is day two and we have just left Alesund. The weather is incredible, lovely bright sunshine all day, flat calm seas, light trousers and T shirt weather, fantastic. I am currently sat in the bar supping a (horrendously expensive!! Like £7.50) beer before going into dinner at 8:15.

Having "done" Norway some years ago with the MH Mrs P and I always said we would come back for the Hurtigruten trip, and here we are! And so far it has
lived up to everything we were hoping for, ESPECIALLY when it comes to food! Having said that there is a lot of fish, much of which is new to me. Arctic Char, very meaty fish a bit like Trout but with more flavour and herring in a mustard sauce that really tickles the taste buds! And so any different salads that we have never seen before, there is even a shellfish salad, phoar is THAT good!!

The very best thing though is the scenery, those who have been to Norway will know exactly what I mean and those who haven't will simply have to do it themselves, you cannot describe it, you simply have to experience it. It's just the scale of everything combined with the crystal clear air and water that is as clear as Gin. 

Must dash, my expensive beer is warming up in the sunshine streaming through the panoramic window. :smile2::smile2:

Might update this post as the days go by PROVIDING anyone is interested, if not I will just get on with enjoying my holiday which is a bit of a retirement present to Mrs P and myself as I have taken voluntary redundancy. With apologies to Cliff Richard "No more working for a week (lifetime?) or two" 

Bye for now

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds great Andy. I think it would break my heart paying that for a beer and I can never just have one but it is somewhere I always wanted to see. The closest I got was Muckle Flugga in the Shetlands! 

Have a great tine and post some pics when you can.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice one, Andy!

We did Newcastle-Bergen back in the late 1970's, then drove overland to Stockholm with a brand new chassis-cab.

That was on the good ship Venus, owned by the Fred Olsen Line: http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/BlackPrince-Venus.html

There was a strike at Gothenburg.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Andy

Thanks for post - keep them coming. Glad you are enjoying it. I have that trip on my wish.list.

Are you going to take the option of getting off for a day or so and picking up the next ship?

When I read the thread title my immediate thought was 'That is going to cost him a lot in fjord ferries with a caravan' - well the money you saved on them will pay for a few beers

Geoff


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Did a 7 week tour of Scandinavia this year with the C&CC. Beautiful rugged scenery. Needs several visits.
Gerry


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Keep the news of your trip coming Andy. I love reading about other peoples travels-its the next best thing to being there myself!
Shame about the price of beer though.......:wink2:

Andy


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

*Fab!*

Sounds lovely and hope you have a lovely time. We had a soggy holiday in France and have decided to keep the motorhome for England. Enjoy your retirement and spend, spend spend xxxxx


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Interesting. Do you actually get off the ship at Ports of call or is it purely for "Ferry" purposes? (and if a beer is £7.50, how much is wifi??


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Guys back again with an update for those who have shown an interest. 

To answer some of the questions, yes you can get off at most of the stops, some of them are however VERY brief. This morning we stopped off in Trondhiem. Ship was moored up for 3 hours so we did one of the organised trips (pre booked in England, but, like everything else the cost makes your eyes water, 2 hour trip to island was about 50 quid each!) tomorrow we ar eoff on a Rib trip to see the worlds fastest tidal run!! Some huge area of water empties (and fills) through a very narrow channel. Well I thought if it's available we would do it . DONT ask, it was a lot but I reasoned we would probably never come back so we should see it. Tomorrow evening it's another trip to a "Viking Feast" I have no illusions it's a tourist rip-off but hey, we're on holiday guys!!

We are not stopping off and catching the next ship, it wasn't something we even thought about, a lot of people join and do a section of the trip, the get off and do other things, we decided to do the whole round trip. 

As for Fjord ferries the last time we were here I got seriously p****ed off when I found out that if you are MH over 6m the cost TREBLES but a caravan goes free. I have been unable to find out why.

As far as pictures are concerned I am doing all of this on an iPad and I have not figured out how to attach pictures but I will try. (Poxy iPad, nothing's easy on it) I have figured out how to send a picture in an email but not how to drag it into a thread. I have tried copy and paste but there is no paste facility! Any tips??

We are crossing the arctic circle in the morning. About 10 minutes ago one of the American passengers, and this is 100% true I promise, said to his travelling companion " we are crossing the Arctic circle in the morning, do you reckon we will actually see anything or is it an imaginary line" unbelievable eh?

The weather is still incredibly warm, out of the wind created by the ships forward motion it's still T shirt warm. Well it is for us, some of the passengers look like Nanook of the North, wrapped up as though it's minus 20!!

Yesterday we were near Alesund and were treated to some whales I suspect they were Dolphins but didn't tell Mrs P because she was ecstatic at the thought they were actually whales. (technically I suppose dolphins are small whales) I have just got everything crossed that we see the Northern Lights at some stage as that is one of my lifetimes ambitions. The lights HAVE been seen further North recently so here's hoping.

For some bizarre reason we seem to be able to access the forum but are unable to pick up our emails, not that I am that bothered!!

Well that's about it for now. I'll let you know how the rib trip goes tomorrow!

Wifi is free on board, but you have to pay for water at dinner??

Before anyone asks yes we are getting off to "Do" Nordkapp on another eye watering trip, has to be done doesn't it? AND of course we will also see it from the seaward side (if it's not foggy that is) 

Further updates will follow, bye for now

A very happy :grin2::grin2:Andy


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,
Always fancied this trip, however, is there anything for a non fish eater? Might be a deal breaker for me.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Had an Arora Borealis notification so you might see the Northern lights tonight.

ray.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Andy,

Think of us sitting in Weymouth this stormy weekend!
Malcolm.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds absolutely great, and heck what is money when you are on holiday!
We were meant to be in Norway at the moment, driving to Kirkenes then back to Bergen on Hurtiguten with the campervan. We might even have met you. Couldn't do it as we would not have had enough time as we had to have new tyres on the van and no-one in the UK could get what we wanted so had to order for delivery from Germany. Our other plan to drive Hungary, Serbia and Romania we have put on hold.
Would love to be up there in the clear Northern light. Enjoy yourselves,
Lala


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

RESULT YIPEEE

About 10pm last night an announcement was made so we dashed out onto deck and..................


For thirty + minutes we were treated to a display of The Northern Lights. One of my life's ambitions fulfilled to the full, an awesome and rather mystical experience.

It's very strange but the human eye only sees a vague wispy effect, a bit like very light clouds BUT the camera picks up the colour!! This display was a fantastic shade of green! It doesn't change very quickly ( what you see on TV is time lapse!)

On board there Is a notice board that explains that whilst the eye sees grey your camera will see the colour., together with how to set your camera (if it's any good) up to get the best results. Excellent advice followed to the full. 

I am VERY glad I bought a decent digital SLR along as I was able to take some fabulous photographs, much to the annoyance of others with mickymouse compacts and smart phones, they simply don't have the control necessary to photograph the lights. For those interested it was F3.5, ISO 6400 and an exposure time of around 2 seconds. (Camera planted firmly on the ships rail to prevent movement, ship was dea stable as the seaway flat calm Everything came together.

Just of to Saulstrom where there is a colossal tidal race through a 100 m wide entrance to a 100 Km long Fjord.

Anyd


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Well worth a You Tube look:wink2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Glad you're enjoying your trip Andy. I worked that coast on a number of occasions when I was at sea, and can vouch for the spectacular scenery. Some friends did your trip a couple of years ago and had a similarly great time. Glad, too, that you had the opportunity to see the Northern Lights.

As a coincidence, I recently wanted some insulated mugs to use for hot drinks while driving, and on Ebay I found a pair of Hurtigruten mugs which were a bit of a nostalgia kick for me. I get pleasure just frrom using them. Let's face it, the Norwegians should know how to keep a drink hot.

Shame about the price of booze, it's long been that way over there due to the high import tax. We used to buy Scotch at duty-free prices on board ship and flog it ashore at a nice profit. Don't tell anyone though! It used to be that Norwegians made their own spirits (from potatoes?), and most people had a still rigged up in their garage.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi andy

pleased to hear you are having a god time especially without the M/H

i was in weymouth the weekend visiting friends at there static van weather was nice
and hope to be able to meet up with you next time im there


barry


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Andy and Mrs Plodd

Talk about deep green envy - but so glad you're having a great time. It's high up on my wishlist too. I even watched a speeded up version of a Hurtigruten cruise on YouTube. Enjoyed Joanna Lumley's vid of the Northern Lights too. 

You've the right approach - it's only money. With the exchange rate of R21 to the £ even normal UK prices are making my eyes water ... correction... bleed ... this year. To put things in perspective your Hurti beer is 10 times the price of a beer served in a posh bar in SA and the price of 3 dozen very nice beers ex bottle store. An idea for your next trip????


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Back again!

Chris to answer your question if you let them know before 3pm that the evening meal is not for you they will prepare an alternative. Chicken and lamb feature a fair bit.

Last night we were taken into the Troll Fjord, IN THE DARK which doesn't sound to bad until you find out the entrance is only 100m wide AND once inside they spin the ship around on the spot with about 30m clearance fore and aft AND ITS PITCH DARK!!! they do have a couple of big spotlights on the bridge but it's tight. Damn good seamanship !

Once we came out of the Fjord it's was Northern Lights time AGAIN!! Talk about right place right time.

40 minutes this time and a far more spectacular show than the previous night. Just how lucky can get??? Glad I spent the time learning how to use my camera to its full ability. I have loads of pictures and a long list of people wanting me to email them with the results when I get home. I will try and post a few here once I have decent internet access.

This morning at 08:00 it was 15 degrees, NO wind at all and not a cloud in the sky all day. Just got back from walking around Tromso 200 miles North of the artic circle wearing just a T shirt (and trousers you fool) even had an ice cream. 

Off to Nord Kapp in the morning, weather forecast same as today, it just keeps getting better and better. I hope the weather back home is reasonable?

I will update you about Nord Kapp tomorrow. Fingers crossed for yet more northern lights tonight!! 

Ted
Nice YouTube link, now imagine being right in the middle of that in a 12 seater Rib with a 250Hp outboard on the back. Fantastic experience AND we saw a pair of Sea Eagles as an added bonus.

As for the price of booze we did bring a three litre wine box and a bottle of Bushmills with us. Nice to add a drop of Bushy to a coffee whilst gazing at the Northern Lights!!! Ah bliss beyond comprehension!

All the best.

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Last night, for the third night I a row, we were treated to Northern Lights. I just cannot believe how lucky we have been. This time it's was better again, at one point a huge crescent of shimmering green light started one side of the ship and went all the way over the top and down the other side. Mrs P gave up and went to bed, I just couldn't drag myself away and ended up being the only silly bugger left on deck!! 

Just back from Nord Kapp and the Plodd's luck continued, light breeze, bright sun, temperature like a decent autumn day in the UK, about 10-12 degrees C and not a cloud to be seen. The local guide reckons they get less than 20 days a year when it's this good and around this time last year they were cancelling trips due to the snow!!I have to say this is a new experience for me as usually when we go away on holiday the decent weather does the same!! Not this trip though. 

What a place, I got quite emotional!! It lived up to all of my expectations but my god I would think its the bleakest place on earth on some days. There is a single road and it is a long way from anywhere. We saw an British registered MH on the drive up and There was a total of just 4 motor homes (and one caravan, No NOT mine!) in the car park when our 4 coach loads off the ship arrived. We did of course have our pictures taken standing underneath the iconic globe, well it simply has to done doesn't it? Picked up a little Souvenir in the shape of a wine bottle stopper that has an acrylic cube on the top and inside the cube is a laser etched model of the "The" Nord Kapp globe. Now every time we open a bottle we will remember this moment and laugh at how little we paid for the bottle it is going to be used on. (On board price for a half decent Riesling or similar is 400 Krone, at 12 to the £ you do the maths !!!!) still we DO have our thee litre, duty free at the airport, Hardy's wine box in our cabin to enjoy AFTER dinner.,(cheeky blighters even charge for bottled water at dinner, 125 Krone and refuse to supply ships tap water which is OK to drink.) 

Now heading across the top of Norway to our next stop at Kirkeness, which I am reliably informed is a really ugly and uninspiring place. Time will tell. 

It's starting to get a little bit of cloud cover now so maybe I will have to do without my nightly fix of "The Lights" 

For anyone even thinking of doing the Hurtigruten Coastal Voyage my experience is that it certainly lives up to the label of being "The most beautiful voyage on earth" it is simply breathtaking and I am still only half way round.

I understand that the weather in England is not quite as good as we are having at the moment?? My mate has sent me text saying that in Weymouth they had close on an inch of rain and it's blowing force 9!! 

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Managed to grab a bit of bandwidth finally 

Well yesterday's highlight was Krkeness, what a less-than-one-horse-town!!! The Main Street had a total of about 10 people in it, all from the ship!! It's like I have always imagined the old East Grmany to have been like, grim doesn't really come close. A sad neglected and totally uninspiring town. Best think about is the road leading out!!

The next stop was somewhere urounouncable BUT it's the furthest point East in Norway and further eastwards than Istanbul (which I found amazing!!) we are currently tied up in Hammerfest who's proud boast is that it is the most Northern town IN THE WORLD. It's level with the centre of Greenland and central Siberia. It's also 12 degrees Celcius which, when you think about it is barmy considering how for North it is. Just outside the harbour is the worlds largest rock, 300m high and 100m underwater, and about 3K around it's not attached to the seabed, it was apparently moved to its location by a glacier (must have been a hell of a big "un!!) 

The weather has changed a bit it's still not. Old but we now have a bit of cloud, unlike S?E. Norway which has had huge amounts of roan and is now suffering severe flooding.

Wei picked up a large contingent of Americans in Kirkiness, is it me or do they a) not have a volume control, and b) talk incessantly without actually saying anything of interest???? We were lumbered with a group of six sitting behind us in the lounge last night. They apent the entire time trying to "out brag" each other about how many cruise they have been on, how many houses they have and where, the fact that they have the same "counter tops" in each house etc etc. And then they started on how much the good old U.S of A has done for the region and how bad the USSR is. I thought the USSR was disbanded a long time ago, but that fact doesn't seem to have reach America yet. That. PM ones with their iincesant desire to point out every last thing outside (Gee won't ya just look at that cute. Community there, along with, Gee ain't this ship SMALL? We are used to much bigger ones when we go cruising to Fiji and the Carib Ian !!) 

Grumpy Old man, me???? Nooooo! 

Is anyone interested in any further updates or shall I just shut up now????

Andy


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Keep the updates coming Andy, super reading. It's not just Americans, we were in a hurry so instead of our usual walk into the city centre we got on a bus. Big mistake! Very loud conversation about how ill each of the participants had been, now we don't want people to be ill but neither do we want to hear all the details in very loud voices.
lala


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

In Brugge last week we sat next to two American ladies as one of them loudly discussed oysters for over 30 minutes....where they had eaten them (on this trip) and which restaurants they should try next.
When they left the café the second lady had our deepest sympathies and the hope that one day she may be able to utter a word or two!!:surprise: :grin2:


PS. Don't you dare stop now!!!!!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

OK I'll continue with updates, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't cheesing people off with my gabbling. Clearly I'm not, so........

I have just re read my last post, this time WITH my glasses on, apologies for the typo's guys!

The weather has improved and we are now back in brilliant sunshine threading our way through the numerous islands that make up the Norwegian coast. Apparently ther are nearly a quarter of a million of them. 

Out on deck in shirtsleeves again which, considering we are still waaaay north of the Arctic circle, is surreal in the extreme. The trees have all now started to turn ( the difference is really visible, even in the few days since we passed through on our way up) the bright sun REALLY shows off the colours to their very best, just like New England but with far more dramatic scenery as a backdrop.

Later tonight we are going to a midnight concert in Tromso cathedral which everyone says is something to be sure of not missing. Back on board for 01:30 then off again on another trip at 08:10. Plenty of time to catch up with our sleep tomorrow afternoon BUT we go back into the Trollfjord at 4pm. That's the one I told you about a few days ago when we entered, turned around on the spot and left all in the pitch dark except for a couple of hefty spotlights on the bow. A bit unnerving watching this sheer rock face drift across the bow, in the dark, with only about 30m clearance. This time it will be daylight so will probably be even more dramatic.! I will be sure to let you know how it goes. 

Hiriam J Beefburger the third and Wilma are stil pi**ing me off big time but Mrs P reminded me earlier that I had packed my iPod, "just in case" ahhhh bliss. Beautiful scenery, bright sunshine, quality music of my choice and Mrs P's hand to hold whilst gazing in total awe at natures wonders, rather an emotional experience. If you think the scenery from the land is dramatic (which it certainly is) you should view it from the sea!! 

Bye (for now) 

Andy


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

On a much no a MUCH smaller scale on a recent "cruise" on the Norfolk Broads ( hey stop laughing) we were blessed to have four Austrailians behind us - yes the relatives of Uncle Sam can bore but jeezo these Ausies were in a class of their own - bum bum bum and then the look around to check everyone was listening. Thank goodness we can escape such bores in our wee van.

Enjoying your tales Mr Plodd


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Coo-eeee back again!!

Bit of a busy day yesterday, mid-night concert in the Cathederal at Tromso, young woman with what I can only describe as a stunning soprano voice accompanied by another young woman on the Saxaphone and a lady of mature years who played the piano and, of all things, a harpsichord, what a wonderful sound that made! Back on board at 01:30 than out again at 08:00 for a half day trip around part of the Lofoten Islands by coach and ferry. On of the stops was the "Adolf Gun" a shore based battery that has been totally restored to full working order. A battery of four 16" guns. I was in awe of the engineering skill that went into the actual gun!! Especially when I found out the the projectile alone (not including propellant) weighed 1045Kg which is exactly what my Smart car AND it's trailer weighed could hit a target over 24 miles away. If interested I expect Mr Google could find it for years you. Then it was on through the scenery, a really enjoyable trip.mthe coach guide was Norwegian but she spoke English with a scots accent! Turns out she was born in Norway to a Norwegian father and Scottish mother, hence the accent.

At 5pm we stopped off in a small fishing town. Dead easy to tell what the main business is, rows and rows of fish drying racks and a distinct "tang" in the air. Having said that it was one of the most photogenic places I have ever been to. The quality of the light was outstanding and the colours in the sky as sunset approached were like nothing I have EVER seen. It varied from the usual pinks, through all shades of blue to a very vivid turquoise! 

We did locate an Aire right on the harbourside, stunning view BUT the cost was the equivalent of £20 a night (like I said earlier, Norway is EXPENSIVE beyond any reason) there were about 10 MH's on it, mostly Norwegian with a few other Nordic countries.

Late afternoon it was back into the Trollfjord (the one we entered in the dark earlier on) Ooo-errrr missus! 100m wide, sheer rock on either side, get to the end father 3000m then spin on the spot and drive out again. It was pretty dramatic yesterday but it certainly demonstrated the skill necessary when we did it in the dark. And when I say dark it was PITCH dark (due to the steep sides) the ONLY light coming from two spotlights on the bridge. It's clearly a "party piece" but it's still a bloody impressive manoeuvre.

Dinner last night was, shall I say, different! Baked Cod (so far so good!) garnished with, dried cod (stockfisk) an acquired taste that I suspect would take me about 25 years to "acquire" This was accompanied by carrot and parsnip that had been warmed but not cooked, yeah strange!! And the only meal I have not thoroughly relished.

Woke this morning to a milk of magnesia day, very grey with low cloud and rain! First day we have had other than near perfect weather. Crossed the Arctic circle southbound and there was a little "ceremony" for those who were going south and had not experienced the Northbound one.

Southbound is a little tame BUT part of it involves taking some cod liver oil! Certainly NOT for me but having said that a fairly large number (probably all Scandinavians) partook of the evil liquid and, to my astonishment clearly relished it!!!! They then persuaded a group of Americans to partake!!! Cunning bu**ers lined them all up in a line and crew members delivered the "treat" simultaneously !!!! Two "participants" instantly vomitted!!!!!!! this was met with much laughter from the locals (and me) and much unhappiness and complaining from the colonials. The ships officer in charge did however take great pains to remind them all that they had all volunteered!!! (The speed and manner of deliver certainly suggested to me that they had experienced this reaction before and had the answer prepared well in advance) bloody funny to watch though!!!!

Well getting towards the end of the trip now, only a few days left. 

If anyone has ever considered this trip the only bit of advice I will give is DO IT DO IT DO IT AS SOON AS YOU CAN. It is simply breathtaking, it's certainly good value when you work out that the cost includes all of your accommodation and all of your food for 12 days. It' works out at just over £100 per person per day and that is not an expensive holiday. (Be cautious of the excursion costs, they mount up quickly)! The service on board is exemplary (the cabins are small but you are only in them to sleep and shower and they are bigger than a MH is) 

Make sure you have a decent camera. Don't even consider anything less than a quality digital SLR so you can control shutter speed and aperture because without that you will not be able to photograph the Northern Lights and trust me you will certainly want to!!!!! I will post some of my pictures on this thread once I get home. The REALLY odd thing is that the colours in the photographs of the N.L. are much more vivid than what your eye see's Can anyone explain why please???

Time for my coffee now. I hope that this little travelogue has been of interest to those who have read it, I have enjoyed sharing my experiences of "The Most Magnificent Voyage In The World" with you all and I sincerely hope that anyone contemplating doing the same trip will find my input of use in making their mind up. 

Would I do it again ??? Without hesitation of any kind, in fact Mrs P is already talking about coming back when the snow is on the ground to see the difference. I have had a rule for many years to never return to a holiday destination, rules are made to be broken.

Andy


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

On the subject of cod liver oil, the only time i have ever seen this served routinely as part of the breakfast menu is in the hotel Keflavik in, yes, Keflavik, Iceland. Amazingly good breakfast, and no we didn't go for the cod liver oil. Great series of posts Andy.
lala


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Andy

Very well-written posts and great information. Thanks.

Maybe retirement and/or caravan has stirred the Bard in you.

Your figure of £100 per person per day (excl. excursions as you said) did that incl. the bar bill?

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well MrPlodd I have just read the whole report in one, skipped everyone elses input. Have you by chance written any travel books, if not think about it. You make I laugh and you describe things so well (I ignored the errors Adny or is it Anyd? no, must be Andy (13.09) :grin2.
Thank you for an entertaining, educational read I really enjoyed it.
Jan 
The event with cod-liver oil reminded me of when some Mums used to give children a spoonful of cod-liver oil and 1 of orange juice daily, my Mum didn´t, but our neighbours did. I was there one day when the dose was given to the 2 boys and I thought I might like some, cod-liver oil came first and immediately I just spat it out all over her nice carpet, I didn´t get any orange juice.:frown2::crying:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind comments! I simply write my thoughts and what I feel, its the sort of thing I like reading and it would appear others like to read my ramblings. 

Jan

No I have never written any books but Mrs P keeps telling me I should try writing a few articles about our travels for the magazines. I might just have to give it a try now. Trouble is I don't think MMM will want to hear from a tugger !

Not a lot to report today I am afraid as we are basically now on the "Dash home" to Bergen having done all of the "interesting" stuff.

Yesterday (Saturday) was the worse day weather wise, blowing a 5-6 and raining pretty much all day. The ship hugs the coast (like sometimes we are within 30m of it and a lot of the time certainly within 200m) and the route threads between the islands so we have not been in "open water" so have not been subjected to ocean swells. However the weather wasn't too much of a problem as there were no excursions organised to be disrupted. 

It was rather pleasant to just sit and either scroll back through the close on 700 pictures I have taken, yes really that many!!! They are NOT all masterpieces by any stretch but some of the Northern Lights look to be good. I will be able to tell better when I can view them on a computer screen rather than the screen on the back of the camera, read the daily paper (able to download it via the ships internet in the early hours when there is plenty of bandwidth) play travel Scrabble with Mrs P or simply doze! Or of course post my ramblings on MHF.

Just collected our on board bar bill, not as bad as I thought it would be. Having said that I insisted that if we/I wanted anything on board we had it. No point in scrimping and risk spoiling what has been a simply fan-bloody-tas-tic trip. Most holidays seem to fly by in a blur, this one has seemed to streeeetch out for far longer than the calendar has shown. Don't get me wrong it certainly hasn't dragged either.

Mrs P just returned from an on board demonstration of how to fillet a fish, (no charge for it either which makes the Scrooge inside me happy) reckons it's the biggest bloody Salmon she has ever clapped eyes on! Conservative estimate at not far short of 5ft long.!!! 

Apparently Norway exports farmed salmon (BIG business here) to over 100 Countries and about 1 million portions A DAY go out. We have had a good few portions ourselves this trip, including some of THE tastiest smoked salmon I have ever tasted and that from a man who is not (was not??) that keen on Salmon!

I have achieved a fair few of my life's ambitions over the last 10 days. 
Crossed the Arctic Circle, (both ways AND got a certificate to prove it) 
Been to Nord Kapp (in stunning weather) 
Visited Kirkeness (won't be booking a return visit though) 
Seen (and been in!) the worlds strongest tidal current, 
seen Sea Eagles (it has to be said from a distance though) 
been to the Lofoten Islands (a place I would love to return to, so beautiful and serene) and 
MOST important of the lot, I have seen awesome the Northern Lights over three consecutive nights. 
AND I have photographs of them all all so I can re-live them all whenever we wish.

So that's it from me now as I don't think there will be anything further of interest to tell you about. I will however add some of the pictures of the Northern Lights and Nord Kapp to this thread when I get home. What's the opinion of those watching this thread, post on this thread or start another with the pictures???

Bye from a really happy and chilled out Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Who edited it today, I found no errors it read like a book :grin2:

Your pictures, personally I think you should start a new thread and call it something like 
_* MrPlodds pictures from way up North*_. Well something like that.
Some who have not been following this thread may just like looking at picture books >
Jan.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Go for it Andy

You never know the day as we are finding out

However he is still here

Battling on

And he ain't going to die young

The appointments, ops and treatments are a pain though

But imagine a young guy or gal

Unable to work around it 

We have no financial restraints

So we are lucky

Hopefully off on Tuesday

Well his wound is infected

And he has no lymph nodes in that arm

So care is needed

But hey we are in our seventies

Would like to reach 80s

But it's the turn of the dice

For all of us

For some the dice turned sooner

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Brilliant, Andy. Thank you. After watching the Hurtigruten youtube trip vid thought it would be a same old, same old for all the days, but obviously not. Earlier in the year, I discarded my idea of a MH trip to Scandinavia in favour of a taster cruise. Please join me in praying for a recovery in the value of the rand, so I can push it back up my list of things to do before I die.

So what next??? Going home must be such an anti-climax... except of course you're not going back to work.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

The Rand may be down, Viv - but so is the Norwegian Krone. So it may not be the worst cost wise after all.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I thought Andy was home now.>>

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cabby

Yep back home to all the chores!! :frown2:

First of which was to clear all of the food out of the garage freezer that had decided to expire whilst we were away :crying:

Bit of a bummer that but moaning and whinging won't change things. Insurance excess is not much less than the value of the contents so not worth claiming.

Although only just back home (Tuesday morning) we are off to Truro on Friday dragging the wobbly box along with a couple of friends with theirs. There's a food festival in the town!!! Never been before so not too sure if it's any good or not. Time will tell.

I have not forgotten my promise to post a few pictures, I just need to get them onto my laptop, sort 'em out and decide which of the close on 700 taken to post. 

There will most certainly be some of the Northern Lights and a couple from Nord Kapp (to prove that it does on occasions have decent clear weather!!)

As for exchange rate its curently around 12 Norwegian Krone to the £

DESPITE that fact it's still a VERY expensive country. I wouldn't even like to think what all of the superb food we were served on board would have cost us in an on-shore establishment. It would not surprise me to learn that it would have cost more than we paid for the entire trip. 

Andy


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Brilliant, Andy. Thank you. After watching the Hurtigruten youtube trip vid thought it would be a same old, same old for all the days, but obviously not. Earlier in the year, I discarded my idea of a MH trip to Scandinavia in favour of a taster cruise. Please join me in praying for a recovery in the value of the rand, so I can push it back up my list of things to do before I die.
> 
> So what next??? Going home must be such an anti-climax... except of course you're not going back to work.


You can actually do both in the same holiday. Our plan this year was to drive to the North of Norway in our camper then put it on the Hurtigruten ferry down to Bergen. Expensive but not too expensive ... some journeys actually have discounts for seniors (67 or over). You need to specify full board though or the cost of food, as Andy said, can be very high. We didn't do this this year as we had to replace our tyres and it took ages to source and order what we wanted so we ran out of time ... but next year we hope to do it.
lala


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Lala 

Nice idea !! 

Having done the trip both ways my advice would be to do it the opposite way around!!!

For my money the "better" half is the Northbound journey, more interesting things to see and do! At times Southbound is more of a "dash to the finish line) The only thing missing Northbound is a visit to the Lofoten Islands which is ONLY done on the southbound trip. Most of the more interesting (and bloody expensive) side trips are done from the Northbound ships. 

When heading North one of the options is a coach trip to Nordkapp, it IS available Southbound but they include breakfast (as its a very early as in 05:00) start AND it's an ADDITIONAL £50 each (you have already paid for breakfast on the ship don't forget!) 

Out of interest how much is the cost of taking your vehicle one way??? Also how big is your MH as there are restrictions on the ships vehicle access ramp (but there is a cargo ramp so you could probably use that) 

If there is any way you can do it then go for it, fantastic experience. Having said that it is most certainly very weather dependant. We were very lucky in having brilliant sunshine for most of ours but there were a couple of off days southbound. Low cloud and rain obscur s the most important thing, the scenery.

If you would like any more info PM me !!

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok just a taster for now !!!

Threading through the narrow entrance to the Trollfjord at night, one one of the northern lights and a couple of Nord Kapp

Andy


----------



## Narla (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi! We're very interested to read you travel blog as we intend to drive our Hymer B534 through Denmark, Sweden (want to cross The Bridge). Then over to Norway up yo the you and back down through Sweden. In our experience does that sound feasible? We thought about 6 weeks. Is there a drink restriction of what you can rake over in the van for your own consumption? Any advice gratefully accepted.


----------



## Narla (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm currently typing this on an iPad and share your frustration after re-reading what I have just typed! Automatic correction drives me mad, I ought to turn it off but sometimes it is useful.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Narla said:


> Hi! We're very interested to read you travel blog as we intend to drive our Hymer B534 through Denmark, Sweden (want to cross The Bridge). Then over to Norway up yo the you and back down through Sweden. In our experience does that sound feasible? We thought about 6 weeks. Is there a drink restriction of what you can rake over in the van for your own consumption? Any advice gratefully accepted.


Re the drink restriction, you plan to cross from Denmark to Sweded initially so from one EU country to another so there is no duty-free and you are allowed to take duty-paid purchased within the EU for your own consumption. The UK interpret this as a reasonable amount but it is not defined. What the Swedish interpretation is you would need to check.

When leaving Sweden for Norway you could take duty-free, but I do not know if there are shops on the road. The amounts are similar to what we in UK are limited to when returning from a Non-EU country, approx.1 Lt spirits and a combination of fortified or still wine BUT that would be the total you are carrying, so any residue from your Denmark purchase would count towards the total.

That is my understanding but you should check the exact amounts with the relevant customs websites - I am sure there will be English language version.

From the point of view of maximising cheap drink allowances it might be better to go north through Sweden first and back south through Norway.

Geoff


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

That is a great trip, we lived in Norway in the 70s and did it both ways flying one leg each time. The great thing about it was that someone else paid for it. 

Hope you continue to enjoy yourself.

Dave


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

There are no border checks between Sweden and Norway on the E6, did an Oslo trip last May.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just be aware of the size of Norway, it's huge.

Take a map of Europe, stick a pin in Oslo and rotate Norway around your pin.

Nordkapp will end up over Milan !!!! Try it!

Andy


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

There are spot checks on the border entering Norway. You may bring approximately 4 bottles of wine on tax free. If you want to bring more you can "drive on red" and not the green tax free line and pay tax for your amount exeeding the tax free quota. If you "chance it" and get stopped they will take your products and add a substancial fine. So I would drive on red.

I'm on my phone but you could probably find english language info on http://toll.no/


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

mgdavid said:


> There are no border checks between Sweden and Norway on the E6, did an Oslo trip last May.


That is interesting, thanks.

Obviously, there would not be passport checks since both countries are Schengen.

Maybe they do not have customs checks because the alcohol prices are similar in both countries, although slightly higher in Norway I think. A further restraint on bringing a large quantity of spirits is that the Monpole(government monopoly outlets) in both countries still, I believe, limit purchases at any visit. My post about the restrictions was based on what they do at airports. Maintaining custom posts for the few visitors coming via Sweden from Germany or beyond is probably not economic.

Obviously somebody like the OP could stock up in Germany and carry the drinks right through to Norway - wise move. Although my visits a a few years back gave me the impression that for wine the cost at a Norwegian Monopole was not that much greater(20%?) than UK for the same quality of wine, but you could not find much cheap wine. I was very impressed with the knowledge and helpfulness of their staff and their range of wines - at least in Oslo.

Geoff


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

If you take excess into Norway and declare it then you are charged per bottle. It does not matter what you paid for it.
In other words there is no point on taking cheap stuff.
We have a Norwegian friend who visits us here in France every year. he never takes back cheap plonk, because then it becomes expensive cheap plonk.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

salomon said:


> If you take excess into Norway and declare it then you are charged per bottle. It does not matter what you paid for it.
> In other words there is no point on taking cheap stuff.
> We have a Norwegian friend who visits us here in France every year. he never takes back cheap plonk, because then it becomes expensive cheap plonk.


But the OP is driving from Sweden to Norway and in post 44 above it says there are no checks.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Nils says there are checks. I have never driven there, only flown. 
No clue about between Sweden and Norway but they must have some system for stopping it getting through.

Saying that, I remember reading something years ago that you can only be controlled within a certain distance of the border. When taking MH to the UK a couple of years ago we were woken by customs ( French) at silly o'clock demanding to know if we had lots of cigarettes etc ( Andorran plates). I suggested to him that he had no right to ask given that we were approx 1000 km from Andorra and I could have bought stuff anywhere and would have no reason to prove it. He shuffled off. But I still dont know whether its true or not.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

salomon said:


> Nils says there are checks. I have never driven there, only flown.
> No clue about between Sweden and Norway but they must have some system for stopping it getting through.
> 
> Saying that, I remember reading something years ago that you can only be controlled within a certain distance of the border. When taking MH to the UK a couple of years ago we were woken by customs ( French) at silly o'clock demanding to know if we had lots of cigarettes etc ( Andorran plates). I suggested to him that he had no right to ask given that we were approx 1000 km from Andorra and I could have bought stuff anywhere and would have no reason to prove it. He shuffled off. But I still dont know whether its true or not.


What is Nils route back to Norway? Ferry?

On the second subject Customs in UK have more rights, e.g. of entry without a warrant, than the police and I believe they can be excercised anywhere. Obviously I know nothing about other countries.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Various routes. From everything he has told me I would assume checks if driving to Norway.

R used to go on the ferry with his Dad when he was a boy, They made him carry the booze as a foot passenger , knowing he would not get stopped as he was only a kid. It worked every time apparently.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Well, post #46 (after mine) says there are 'spot checks'.
All I can say is when we drove north on E6 last May we came to a large expanse of tarmac with various lines painted on the road and some old squat buildings just like you will see on the main road borders between France & Belgium, Belgium & Germany etc etc. However there was not a living soul in sight and we simply went straight through at a steady 50 mph. This was in a MH towing a large covered vehicle trailer, we could have had anything and anybody in there. It was the same on the return journey next day, when we had a car in the back....


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Indeed take the expensive stuff! The fee is per litre.



nicholsong said:


> But the OP is driving from Sweden to Norway and in post 44 above it says there are no checks.


That is not correct. There are spot checks. And campaigns. Most travellers are not checked. But motorhomes have been used by smugglers so they are obviously checked occasionally like any other cars.

Some remote border crossings are monitored by cameras and the checks happen an hour after you crossed the border.


----------

